# What are employers obligations with PRSA?



## agencycontractor (4 Feb 2004)

Hi ,
I'm an agency contractor. That means I get paid by an employment agency to work in a third party company.
The employment agency currently pay my taxes etc .
My contract is renewed with them every 3 months.
I asked them recently to start paying into a standard PRSA pension scheme.
They initally said yes they'd do it. However they came back to me and said because I'm an agency contractor they won't set up a direct debit with the pension firm. 
The pension firm have come back to me and said the monthly payments have to be by direct debit.
The question is is the employer ie recruitment agency obliged to make monthly direct debit payments or not? Or do I have to be a permanent employee for this to happen?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (4 Feb 2004)

> What are employers obligations with PRSA?



See this link: 

[broken link removed]


----------



## agencycontractor (12 Feb 2004)

Thanks for that URL. I looked it up and it looks like employers are legally obliged to pay into a standard PRSA pension regardless of employee status.

SO since this employer has said he won't make monthly direct debit payments due to the fact that I'm a temporary employee what do I do now?

Do I complain to the pensions board about this employer?
Do I go to a solicitor?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (12 Feb 2004)

> I looked it up and it looks like employers are legally obliged to pay into a standard PRSA pension regardless of employee status.



No - they are legally obliged to provide access to a PRSA scheme if they don't already have in place pension arrangements (e.g. an occupational scheme) open to all employees.

They are NOT obliged to make any contributions on the employee's behalf although some may do so. They ARE obliged to allow employees to make PRSA contributions (where applicable) through a deduction via payroll.

I'm not sure what the situation is with respect to part-time employees. If in doubt contact the Pensions Board for advice. This link might also be of use:

www.entemp.ie/erir/empl2.htm


----------



## rainyday (12 Feb 2004)

Just to confirm - are you an employee of the agency or a sub-contractor to that agency?


----------



## agencycontractor (13 Feb 2004)

I'm an employee of the agency on a fixed term 3 month contract thats renewed every 3 months. 
They make tax deductions and give me a payslip and payment  every month.
I asked them to make  deductions out of my gross pay and pay it into my PRSA pension.
They said thats no problem and started making deductions from my gross salary   which started last october .


However after they started making deductions from my salary  they said they won't make monthly payments into the pension company  as it would be too much hassle for them starting and stopping direct debits every 3 months.

So in effect they are holding on to a sum of money that should have gone into my pension. 

I then asked them to pay a lump sum cheque into my pension but they haven't done that either.

I reckon thay have to facilitate the payments from my salary into my PRSA pension regardless of what my employee status is.
The pension company say monthly payments have to be by direct debit . Therefore I reckon they have to set up direct debits whether they like it or not.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (13 Feb 2004)

That sounds very dodgy - I would contact the Pensions Board for advice ASAP.


----------



## One (19 Feb 2004)

*PRSA*

Your employer is acting illegally - BIG TIME.


----------

